# info on benefits needed



## chris (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi again only me thought i better put these questions seperate. Have been wondering for awhile but cant find info, sounds really morbid i know but i need to know. My husband will be living and working in the uk paying his taxes not staying in spain for more than 180 days per year me and children fully resident in spain. Can he claim child benefit for the children in spain, he will be supporting us, its highly unlikely given the circumstances that i will work in spain. Now for the morbid part. If any thing happened to him i would get widows benefit in the uk, if he is paying taxes and i live in spain, would i still be entitled to widows benefit. As an eu citzen are my children and i entitled to full medical care or do we need private. If this is all succesful in twenty years time when hubby retires, will he get a state pension that provides for me as well. Thanks guys need to know all the horrible things as well life does not allways work out as planned.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

chris said:


> Hi again only me thought i better put these questions seperate. Have been wondering for awhile but cant find info, sounds really morbid i know but i need to know. My husband will be living and working in the uk paying his taxes not staying in spain for more than 180 days per year me and children fully resident in spain. Can he claim child benefit for the children in spain, he will be supporting us, its highly unlikely given the circumstances that i will work in spain. Now for the morbid part. If any thing happened to him i would get widows benefit in the uk, if he is paying taxes and i live in spain, would i still be entitled to widows benefit. As an eu citzen are my children and i entitled to full medical care or do we need private. If this is all succesful in twenty years time when hubby retires, will he get a state pension that provides for me as well. Thanks guys need to know all the horrible things as well life does not allways work out as planned.


I should know the answers to all these questions, sadly I dont . I´m fairly sure that you´re NOT entitled to child allowance unless your children are UK residents. That p****** me off, cos my OH pays everything he should in the UK and so did I when I lived there!!!! I also believe you and the kids are not entitled to medical care unless you are visitors - I pay private health cover for us here, but I could be wrong???


Jo x


----------



## chris (Jul 5, 2007)

hi jojo have just been on the phone to child benefit cant claim in the uk for children living overseas but if u are an eu citzen you are able to claim child benefit in that member state! if they provide child benefit for their people. Do you know if spain do? and if they do how much? dont suppose you fancy trying to claim for your children, then give me the low down on how difficult its going to be.... lol The really good news that is sooooo helpful is if you are in recipt of a state registered pension you get to claim child benefit, you must pass this on to all the over 65s out their that are planning to have a baby, good old british gov, got it worked out haven't they. Spoke to a really helpful lady that could not help me but gave me the no for revenue and customs that deal with all overseas benefit rights, so will ring on monday, she did say they will send out information packs on everything you are entitled to while living abroad. Found a gov website that stated if your partner was working in any eu state and died you would be entitled to a widows pension, regardless of wear you lived in the world, if u get widows pension, you can have child benefit too. Had to know one way or the other. Regarding health care as an eu member you have full medical rights in any eu state. Will get leaflets on all of this just so i can see it all in black and white. Thank you so much not easy questions to answer, sorry for length of post.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

chris said:


> hi jojo have just been on the phone to child benefit cant claim in the uk for children living overseas but if u are an eu citzen you are able to claim child benefit in that member state! if they provide child benefit for their people. Do you know if spain do? and if they do how much? dont suppose you fancy trying to claim for your children, then give me the low down on how difficult its going to be.... lol The really good news that is sooooo helpful is if you are in recipt of a state registered pension you get to claim child benefit, you must pass this on to all the over 65s out their that are planning to have a baby, good old british gov, got it worked out haven't they. Spoke to a really helpful lady that could not help me but gave me the no for revenue and customs that deal with all overseas benefit rights, so will ring on monday, she did say they will send out information packs on everything you are entitled to while living abroad. Found a gov website that stated if your partner was working in any eu state and died you would be entitled to a widows pension, regardless of wear you lived in the world, if u get widows pension, you can have child benefit too. Had to know one way or the other. Regarding health care as an eu member you have full medical rights in any eu state. Will get leaflets on all of this just so i can see it all in black and white. Thank you so much not easy questions to answer, sorry for length of post.



I dont know about all the other bits and bobs, but it was made very clear to me that unless I had paid into the Spanish state system for any length of time I was not entitled to claim child benefit or anything else in Spain. Did you find this out from the UK?? cos I´d heard before I came out that this was the case too, however, when I asked in Spain (last summer, so unless anythings changed??????) I was told that the reciprical member state stuff was how Britain would like it to be, but not how it is??????!!! You try LOL and let me know!!!!!!!

Jo x


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Im sorry Chris, I think you have been misinformed. You need to speak to the *Spanish* authorities about Spanish benefits, not the DWP about Spanish benefits.

You are a Spanish resident I guess, so you are not entitled to spanish benefits unless you pay into the system here. Unless you are of pensionable age or on certain disability benefits you are not entitled to health cover either. In fact you wont be entitled to UK health cover either as you are no longer resident there.

Sorry.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Im sorry Chris, I think you have been misinformed. You need to speak to the *Spanish* authorities about Spanish benefits, not the DWP about Spanish benefits.
> 
> You are a Spanish resident I guess, so you are not entitled to spanish benefits unless you pay into the system here. Unless you are of pensionable age or on certain disability benefits you are not entitled to health cover either. In fact you wont be entitled to UK health cover either as you are no longer resident there.
> 
> Sorry.



I´m glad you´ve said that Strav......well I´m not glad cos I would have benefited, you know what I mean, I´m never sure with this sort of thing if I´ve understood it correctly as it was told to me in Spanish!


jo


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> You are a Spanish resident I guess, so you are not entitled to spanish benefits unless you pay into the system here.


 The benefits are near non existent - You need to be a contributor to receive benefits UNLESS the Social Security deems otherwise - But even then you'd need to demonstrate you are 100% Spanish residents - declare taxes etc here - and would need to show ALL family income including outside Spain. Most UK salaries will invalidate any claim to poverty.


----------



## spaniola (Feb 28, 2009)

*Child Benefit*

Hello,

We get child benefit for 3 children, which is around 430 Euros every six months!

If my memory serves me rightly we couldn't claim until hubby was employed.

Rachel
andalucia-for-holidays


----------



## DH1875 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

We have only started looking at the benefit situation recently because we were advised that we could claim certain benifit on another forum. As it turns out this was untrue. As far as we can make out you can only claim for benefit if you are making Spanish contribution.
You can continue to receive child benifit and tax credits from the UK as long as you are only out of the country on a temporary basis for between 8 to 12 weeks (make of that what you will).
Buenas noches.


----------



## DH1875 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Again,
Sorry but forgot to mention health care. If you are only on holiday for a month or two an E111 can cover you for most emergency. (Again make of that what you will).
Hasta luego!


----------



## chris (Jul 5, 2007)

You know this is one of the most difficult things about moving abroad, contadictions of information, you ring the uk gov get past from pillar to post, for them to say we have an agreement in the eu, only to find out that the reality when you get to another country that it is not true. Really appreciate all your info and help, what annoys me is that my husband will stay here working the 80 hour week like allways so we can pay our huge taxes, what difference does it make to them where we live, we are still paying our taxes, i can understand why people do not go fully legal in either spain or uk, we have children so we have no choice but if i did not i would think twice before telling any one where we are living permantley.


----------



## DH1875 (Feb 21, 2009)

chris said:


> You know this is one of the most difficult things about moving abroad, contadictions of information, you ring the uk gov get past from pillar to post, for them to say we have an agreement in the eu, only to find out that the reality when you get to another country that it is not true. Really appreciate all your info and help, what annoys me is that my husband will stay here working the 80 hour week like allways so we can pay our huge taxes, what difference does it make to them where we live, we are still paying our taxes, i can understand why people do not go fully legal in either spain or uk, we have children so we have no choice but if i did not i would think twice before telling any one where we are living permantley.


Hi Chris,

I am probably going to get in trouble for this but it just goes to show how much of an easy touch it is to move to the UK. We are actually freinds with a Spanish family who live here and it seems that they get more help from the government than we do. In saying that they are actually thinking of returning to Spain but that is more down to social problems here than anything else.
Like you we have children so we don't really have an option when it comes to regersting for schools, doctors etc.. but it does make you think.

Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

chris said:


> i can understand why people do not go fully legal in either spain or uk, we have children so we have no choice but if i did not i would think twice before telling any one where we are living permantley.


Yes but on the other hand if people didnt work illegally then that might have an effect on taxes overall as there would be more people contributing.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

chris said:


> what annoys me is that my husband will stay here working the 80 hour week like allways so we can pay our huge taxes, what difference does it make to them where we live, we are still paying our taxes, i can understand why people do not go fully legal in either spain or uk, we have children so we have no choice but if i did not i would think twice before telling any one where we are living permantley.


Thyat annoys me too! Not only that, but when I was in the UK I worked and paid taxes etc, I never, ever claimed any UB or anything else! AND, I had a polish chap working for me, he was lovely, but what really, really, really, really annoyed me was that he´d been in the UK for 6 weeks and had four children and a wife livin back in Poland. HE WAS LEGALLY ENTITLED TO CLAIM CHILD ALLOWANCE IN THE UK FOR THEM EVENTHOUGH THEY´D NEVER SET FOOT ON ENGLISH SOIL!!!! 


Jo


----------



## DWPinSpain (Mar 2, 2009)

If you live in the UK and are paying contributions under that UK scheme you can usually get child benefit for your children, even if they are living in another EEA country. You have to apply through the HMRC. You can also get your family covered for healthcare through form E109 - again you have to apply to the HMRC.

If your husband continues to contribute, you should also be eligible for Bereavement Benefits.

However, you always have to take individual circumstances into account...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

DWPinSpain said:


> If you live in the UK and are paying contributions under that UK scheme you can usually get child benefit for your children, even if they are living in another EEA country. You have to apply through the HMRC. You can also get your family covered for healthcare through form E109 - again you have to apply to the HMRC.


So you are saying that we ARE eligible for child benefit, eventhough we have been told that we are not?? And that I have been wasting my money paying for private health care, because I´ve was told now that we are residents of Spain, the children and I are NOT covered by the UK anymore and we dont pay into the system in Spain. Could you please clarify this?


Jo


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

jojo said:


> So you are saying that we ARE eligible for child benefit, eventhough we have been told that we are not?? And that I have been wasting my money paying for private health care, because I´ve was told now that we are residents of Spain, the children and I are NOT covered by the UK anymore and we dont pay into the system in Spain. Could you please clarify this?
> 
> 
> Jo


Hi Jo,
I live in Ireland and there are hundreds of E/Europeans here who cliam child benifit for kids in Poland. They can do it legaly under EU law. Health care I dont know about, we dont realy have it in Ireland .


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Jo - get your hubby to look into it - I think you should at least try.

BUT I have a friend in Bolton whose ex sold up and fled to the Canaries with their daughter one weekend and subsequently demanded her child support alimony etc be sent there. My mate was relieved of the cost as he was told that there was no way he could claim child support for a child overseas.

At last count the little girl was back with him.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

mickybob said:


> we dont realy have it in Ireland .


'tis called Jamesons - so I was told in Cork!


----------



## Caroline13 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi there

I'm quite sure that you will still be entitled to Child benefit as your husband is working in the UK. The guidance states 

*If you move abroad permanently*
If you're going abroad permanently, or expect to be away for more than 52 weeks, you won't qualify for Child Benefit unless both of the following apply:

you are moving to an EEA country or Switzerland 
you are paying UK NICs or receiving a UK National Insurance-related benefit 

Therefore as your husband will be working and paying NI in the Uk he should be able to claim CB - see the following website 
hmrc.gov.uk/childbenefit/living-working-abroad

You should also check out 
dwp.gov.uk/lifeevent/famchild/fc_families_abroad

as this will tell you about other benefits (widows benefit etc. )
Hope this is of some use
Caroline


----------



## chris (Jul 5, 2007)

Wow that was a turn around!, certainly glad i asked the question, DWPinspain who are the HMRC caroline 13 will check out, the web addresse, i think sometimes you have to fight a bit harder for what you are entitled to and dont take no for an answer. Have either of you had experince claming these benefits? and is it a difficult long drawn out affair, thank you so much chris


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

well as if by magic, I'm now in the UK, I flew here this morning, got some stuff to do and will be back in spain on Sunday. Its not raining and I have carpets, double glazing and central heating and I'm warm!

I dont know who the person on this forum (DWP??) is who said that I am entitled to child benefit, but even the person in Newcastle who I've just put the phone down to tells me that unless my children are out of the country for less than 90 days I'm NOT entitled to it, If they are registered in Spain and are schooled in Spain I'm NOT entitled to it!!! She told me not to read stuff on forums!!?????

So I've now been told by the UK I cant claim child benefit here and I've been told by Spain I'm not entitled to it there - not that the spanish pay much anyway. So I'm not going any further with it


I do know for sure that we cant use the NHS once we're registered in Spain and I also know that I cant have healthcare in Spain unless I pay into the Spanish SS system, which I dont
Jo

PS, has the link DWP put on here been checked out by admin ?? Although it seemed quite amiguous!?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Caroline13 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I'm quite sure that you will still be entitled to Child benefit as your husband is working in the UK. The guidance states
> 
> ...


Assuming this is the case, surely those folk whose husbands work and pay contributions in the UK should never have had their benefits stopped just because their kids are residents outside of the UK, but withn the EU?? Their should be no need to apply to Spain, a member State, for a reciprical agreement, which is what I was told I had to do by the UK before I moved to Spain. 

Is there some way of us getting clarification on this please???

Jo


----------



## chris (Jul 5, 2007)

hi jojo just copied this off of http://dwp.gov.uk/publications/dwp/2006/sa29_jan06.pdf definatley can get child benefit this page also gives info for ALL other benefits, not sure wether we will be entitled to medical benefits yet maybe under page 37 section 31 will get hubby to look see what you think. chris
23. Benefits for children
UK Child Benefit and Child Tax Credit
If you are in the UK or another EEA
country:
and you are employed or self-employed
in a job in which you must pay
contributions under the UK
scheme,
or you are getting one of the
following UK benefits:
– contribution-based Jobseeker’s
Allowance
– Guardian’s Allowance
– Incapacity Benefit
– State Pension
– Widow’s Benefit/Bereavement
Benefit
– Industrial Injuries Disablement
Benefit,
you can usually get UK Child Benefit and
Child Tax Credit for your children, even if
they are living in another EEA country.
Children’s allowance from another
EEA country
If you are in another EEA country:
and you are employed or selfemployed;
and you are insured under that
country’s insurance scheme;


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

so can someone explain to me why I've not only had my child benefit stopped when I gave them all the facts before I moved here last year, but why the lady at Newcastle TODAY told me I could only receive benefits if the children were only out of the country for 90 days at a time??? How can I phone them back and insist they pay me????? They KNOW the facts, where else can I go ??? Cos technically if I'm allowed it, I should be reimbursed for the year I've not received it. 

I shall phone them again in the morning

Jo


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> How can I phone them back and insist they pay me????? They KNOW the facts, where else can I go ??? Cos technically if I'm allowed it, I should be reimbursed for the year I've not received it. Jo


Telephones ARE a soft option for both parties. May I suggest you ask for *written* clarification - VISIT the Social Security offices and fill in a form or send a FAX maybe. An "excuse" can be that you are hard of hearing. What you get back in writing - will probably be pretty much be final. But if you wanted to contest it - you'll need "evidence" not here-say.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I have again spoken to another lady at the DWP in Newcastle, without giving my details and wanting general info. She told me you have to send in all the information to them and they will then review the case and make a decision! She said it is by no means definate that you will or wont get child allowance it depends on a number of factors which she wasnt able to tell me over the phone. I got the impression that it was a decision that had to be made from higher up and possibly based on how long you indend to stay in Spain????? Her final words to me were that if you plan to stay in Spain indefinately or permenantly, you should approach the corresponding agency in Spain and claim it through them.

Of course once you send all the information in writing and their decision is NO, then you're pretty much stuffed!!

Jo


----------



## chris (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi jojo the fact that polish people are able to get benefits for children that have never been in the country must indicate a way in which it is achievable, the diffence between them and us is that they are given advice and information, that we do not readily have access to. The point that i am trying to make is that, where do we go to get that info, phoning some bod who justs wants you off the line, does not help there must be a dark dusty office somewhere that contains a specific form that you need to fill in to get your benefits, i was under the impression that it was your duty to find out what you are entitled to and not the govs to tell you, they only tell the migrants cause they need help and we dont!!!! I know some lawyers deal only in pension advice, would any of these deal in this as well? Chris


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

chris said:


> Hi jojo the fact that polish people are able to get benefits for children that have never been in the country must indicate a way in which it is achievable, the diffence between them and us is that they are given advice and information, that we do not readily have access to. The point that i am trying to make is that, where do we go to get that info, phoning some bod who justs wants you off the line, does not help there must be a dark dusty office somewhere that contains a specific form that you need to fill in to get your benefits, i was under the impression that it was your duty to find out what you are entitled to and not the govs to tell you, they only tell the migrants cause they need help and we dont!!!! I know some lawyers deal only in pension advice, would any of these deal in this as well? Chris


I get the impression that there isnt a clear cut "one size fits all" answer, its all based on individual circumstances. You have to write or e-mail them, there are on-line forms to fill in. You put all your details on, including your child benefit number, national insurance numbers for both you and your husband and explain what you're planning to do. They then write back to you telling you whether you are eligable or not. If you are then alls well, if you're not then your benefit stops when you move out.

The UK treats immigrants the way that they think all other countries should treat them, but thats not the case, cos all the EU member states enterprate the rules and regulations differently. 

Jo


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> She told me you have to send in all the information to them and they will then review the case and make a decision! She said it is by no means definate that you will or wont get child allowance it depends on a number of factors which she wasnt able to tell me over the phone.


Does it involve means testing I wonder?.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

DWPinSpain said:


> If you live in the UK and are paying contributions under that UK scheme you can usually get child benefit for your children, even if they are living in another EEA country. You have to apply through the HMRC. You can also get your family covered for healthcare through form E109 - again you have to apply to the HMRC.
> 
> If your husband continues to contribute, you should also be eligible for Bereavement Benefits.
> 
> However, you always have to take individual circumstances into account...


I'd like you to be a little more specific on this please, as its contrary to what everyone I know has been told in the past, both by officialdom and by people "in the system"

Can you confirm:

a: if you are a Spanish resident you can or cannot claim health care yourself via the E109,

b: if you are a spanish resident can you or can you not claim child benefit in Spain

c: If you are a spanish resident with a partner paying into the system in the UK you CAN claim both free state healthcare in Spain and also child benefit in Spain

If so, then please provide the forum nos and / or relevant telephone number to make claims

Thank you


----------



## DWPinSpain (Mar 2, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> I'd like you to be a little more specific on this please, as its contrary to what everyone I know has been told in the past, both by officialdom and by people "in the system"
> 
> Can you confirm:
> 
> ...


Ok, sorry for the delay in getting back to you.

You can claim child benefit from the UK as a British resident in Spain. However, as with every other benefit you have to meet the eligibility criteria. In terms of child benefit, you have to be either paying class I or II contributions in the UK or be in receipt of certain benefits. If you meet this, you can normally get the benefit.

Please bear in mind however that this is a general statement about eligibility for child benefit. Each case, as with every other benefit, can be affected by individual circumstances.

It follows, that if the husband is living and working in the UK and the family are living in Spain, they can apply for the E109, also form HMRC, to cover the family for healthcare in Spain. They will have to register it with the INSS. 

You can download claim forms for both child benefit and the E109 from the HMRC web site. I can't post links yet so you'll have to google them I'm afraid.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

DWPinSpain said:


> Ok, sorry for the delay in getting back to you.
> 
> You can claim child benefit from the UK as a British resident in Spain. However, as with every other benefit you have to meet the eligibility criteria. In terms of child benefit, you have to be either paying class I or II contributions in the UK or be in receipt of certain benefits. If you meet this, you can normally get the benefit.
> 
> ...


Does any of this have a bearing on whether you or your children have become spanish residents - which to go to school here we´ve had to

Jo


----------



## DWPinSpain (Mar 2, 2009)

jojo said:


> So you are saying that we ARE eligible for child benefit, eventhough we have been told that we are not?? And that I have been wasting my money paying for private health care, because I´ve was told now that we are residents of Spain, the children and I are NOT covered by the UK anymore and we dont pay into the system in Spain. Could you please clarify this?
> 
> 
> Jo



Jo, I'll PM you.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

DWPinSpain said:


> Jo, I'll PM you.



I think I understand this now  Thank you Mr. DWPinspain!!!

Jo x


----------



## chris (Jul 5, 2007)

Dear dwpin spain thank you for your help, have done quite a bit of reaserch into this, and as you have suggest you do not know if you are going to get it until it is in black and white, i will certainly try, my husband and i have a very basic buisness, earning just enough to live on, in lorry driving, i am employed by our company to do the accounts, and from reaserch have found that some jobs are excluded from paying spanish tax if you have offices registered in the uk, anything to do with transportation is one of them so am kinda helping this will help our case. Have just found out that my son needs to have minor surgery, which is going to delay us moving to spain, as you can not get medical cover for a pre-existing condition, will this E109 allow us to move and give him rights to the surgery in spain.?


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

Just to throw the thinggymajig into the whatsit, this article was in the Irish Daily Mail today.

"Taxpayers shelled out €25 million in benifits to children living outside the state last year.
The generous payments, announced yesterday by the Dept of Social & Family Affairs, were made under E.U. law.
The Brussels directive states that the children of Immigrant workers must receive all the normal Social Welfare payments that exist in the country they move to - even if the children have remained behind at home. "

I take it that "they" refers to the worker not the child.

Now, my point is this. Does this mean that Child Benifit / Allowance is is paid if the Father moves to another country, and the Children stay at home with the mother. Not, the mother and children move, and the father stays at home. Or put another way. If the Father was from Spain and moved to U.K, he could claim U.K. benifit for the children in Spain. If this is the case, then No, you cant leave the U.K and still claim the benifit. I know here in Ireland, we have to notify the state if we move out the country, and they stop our benifit.


----------



## DWPinSpain (Mar 2, 2009)

mickybob said:


> Just to throw the thinggymajig into the whatsit, this article was in the Irish Daily Mail today.
> 
> "Taxpayers shelled out €25 million in benifits to children living outside the state last year.
> The generous payments, announced yesterday by the Dept of Social & Family Affairs, were made under E.U. law.
> ...



The place where you make your claim for any social security benefit is the place where you work i.e. if you work in Spain, you claim in Spain, if you work in the UK, you claim in the UK.


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

If so, why are people having trouble getting it from the UK.?


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

Dont get me wrong, I hope they get it, I too intend to move to Spain and it would be good to know where I stand as far as benifit goes. Who do we go to to get an official definition of the rules????


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mickybob said:


> If so, why are people having trouble getting it from the UK.?



from what I can gather, and I´m no expert, is that the working parent can claim child benefit from the country that the working parent is contributing into. So if you live in Spain and are paying into the Spanish system, you can claim from Spain, if you live in the UK and are paying into their system you can claim from them. If you´re not paying into either and living in Spain then tough! Something like that 

If that IS the case then I wonder what happens if you have one parent working and paying into the UK and the other working and paying into Spain, do you get two lots???? I bet you dont!!! LOL

Jo


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

*oh yes u can*



jojo said:


> I get the impression that there isnt a clear cut "one size fits all" answer, its all based on individual circumstances. You have to write or e-mail them, there are on-line forms to fill in. You put all your details on, including your child benefit number, national insurance numbers for both you and your husband and explain what you're planning to do. They then write back to you telling you whether you are eligable or not. If you are then alls well, if you're not then your benefit stops when you move out.
> 
> The UK treats immigrants the way that they think all other countries should treat them, but thats not the case, cos all the EU member states enterprate the rules and regulations differently.
> 
> Jo


hi jo im imformed by a good freind who lives in benidorm and there husband who works in the uk for 21 days a month that you can get child benifit. and should re apply stright away they have been receiving it for over 3 years without a break. they informed me that it is a very long drawn out job. basicly they try there hardest not to let you no that you are entitled to it was there words !
maybe you should seek legal advice ?
these are very good freinds of mine who really do no what they are talking about. if i can be of any more help by contacting them for you again dont hesitate to ask. and i will do all i can to help.
kind regards
shaun
ps you may be able to help us when we make the move to spain and dont no are head from are ar~e lol


----------

